# Cattleya Red Doll



## Erythrone (Oct 10, 2011)

Syn. Sophronitis Red Doll et Sophrolaelia Red Doll

C. coccinea x C. Psyche "Red Jewel"

3/4 Cattleya coccinea

NS: 4 cm. First bloom on a very compact plant.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 10, 2011)

Impressive colour!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 10, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!! HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## Clark (Oct 10, 2011)

Love your decor.


----------



## toddybear (Oct 10, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 10, 2011)

Whoa! That is stunning! :drool:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 10, 2011)

_They've said it all -> INTENSE!_


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, great color!!!! Jean


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Oct 11, 2011)

Very red! I like it a lot & I'm not usually drawn to Catts.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 11, 2011)

Want to see picture of whole plant!


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 11, 2011)

Amazing bloom! I can see all the coccinea in it.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2011)

Are these catts this week? :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2011)

Absolutely stunning color.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks!!!

Lance, here is a picture of the whole plant in the growing area. Sorry... not a pretty picture! I think I can win the first place for bad picture with it. You know what it is to shoot under HPS lights...


----------

